

Zendesk Loves Startups - deepthawtz
http://www.zendesk.com/startups

======
deepthawtz
[http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/zendesk-to-
establish...](http://www.prnewswire.com/news-releases/zendesk-to-establish-
development-center-in-denmark-128391778.html)

